
Cymmetria (YC S15) Releases The MazeRunner Community Edition - lorg
http://blog.cymmetria.com/cymmetria-releases-the-mazerunner-community-edition
======
lorg
Hi, I'm Cymmetria's VP-R&D and will be happy to answer any questions.

